# China Hipower cells



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I got your PM. Looks like you were able to get it to work.

Do you know when this order was made? any other details?


----------



## watchIT (Jan 19, 2009)

david85 said:


> I got your PM. Looks like you were able to get it to work.
> 
> Do you know when this order was made? any other details?




Best to ask on the eaa phev email list!

http://www.eaa-phev.org/wiki/Maillist


----------



## watchIT (Jan 19, 2009)

Apparently Richard Hatfield sells Thundersky batteries so you could assume he either tested the Hipower's for reselling them and found them unsuitable or he intended to sell Thundersky and has a vested interest to talk down the competitors. Found this via the email list:




Hi Ken,

I haven't seen any price quoted per Amp/Hr. - but since they are all nominally 3.2 V cells, I guess you could price them that way.
Richard Hatfield (also a member of this list) sells them for about $.55 per watt-hour, last I heard.
For a 40 AH battery, that would be $70.40 each. (3.2 x 40 x 0.55).

Using your $1.60 to $2.00 per AH pricing, that would be $64 to $80 which is in the same ball park.
Richard also has a battery management system that works with the ThunderSky batteries for another $20 per cell plus a bit more for the controller and display.
If his prices are much different than this, I'm sure he will reply - I haven't checked his prices since late last year.
He has all of this installed on his Prius (the 2004 - 2006 model) and has been driving it for about a year. He seems very pleased with them.

Not sure if these will work very well with a 2001 Prius. The electric motor on that model is rather weak so most people only convert the newer ones.

Adios,

Jerry Pohorsky

kenneth debrecht wrote:
James
Have looked into Thunder Sky Battery Limited they have been around for while.There is a company here in California in my area that sell them for
about $1.60 to $2.00 per Amp/Hr. Let me if this looks to you ..Well take it form there I looking at them to for my 2001..


Ken


----------



## maxwell65 (May 8, 2009)

watchIT said:


> Snippet from the eaa-phev email list (useful even if a non Prius owner):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i tried to pm you and did not receive confirmation that the message is sent,,did you receive any pm from me?


----------



## mszhao (Oct 17, 2009)

but i heard quite differently with Richard.
some people i know they are using Hipower batteries.
they deliver fast and the batteries work quite well.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 25, 2008)

mszhao said:


> but i heard quite differently with Richard.
> some people i know they are using Hipower batteries.
> they deliver fast and the batteries work quite well.


Oooh! we have a sales rep from HiPower lurking 

What's your ID over on the EAA PHEV forum?


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

mszhao said:


> but i heard quite differently with Richard.
> some people i know they are using Hipower batteries.
> they deliver fast and the batteries work quite well.


Did your boss at Hipower tell you how wonderful your product is? 

Members of this forum will be more apt to give you a chance if you are upfront about who you represent when posting. 
Hiding it is a mistake.

Just my opinion.


----------



## JCR (Nov 26, 2009)

mszhao said:


> but i heard quite differently with Richard.
> some people i know they are using Hipower batteries.
> they deliver fast and the batteries work quite well.


FROM JCR, 
I have some 1st hand experience with HiPower batteries and can attest they were all that I could have hoped for and more. I purchased LifePo4 cells from the factory last spring and even though they did take longer to get here than I expected I assembled two 48 Volt x 100 AH Battery packs to drive my 26' boat. The performance was nothing less than outstanding, the recharge was always up to 55 volts and the endurance was very strong. 

I am getting ready for a reorder to get higher voltage packs maybe 96 volt, but I have a question to pose on this forum. PLEASE HELP ME TO ANSWER THIS QUESTION BELOW:

Can I combine the two 48 volt x 100 AH LifePo4 battery Packs into one 96 volt x 100 AH pack. I have run my boat and charged and recharged 10-12 cycles? Any advise is greatly appreciated.
JCR


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

JCR said:


> FROM JCR,
> I have some 1st hand experience with HiPower batteries and can attest they were all that I could have hoped for and more. I purchased LifePo4 cells from the factory last spring and even though they did take longer to get here than I expected I assembled two 48 Volt x 100 AH Battery packs to drive my 26' boat. The performance was nothing less than outstanding, the recharge was always up to 55 volts and the endurance was very strong.
> 
> I am getting ready for a reorder to get higher voltage packs maybe 96 volt, but I have a question to pose on this forum. PLEASE HELP ME TO ANSWER THIS QUESTION BELOW:
> ...


What kind of amps do you regularly pull from these batteries?


----------



## JCR (Nov 26, 2009)

jorhyne said:


> What kind of amps do you regularly pull from these batteries?


I pull up to 100 amps limited by the controller. Usually run the boat at 50-60 amps. 
JCR


----------



## dataman19 (Oct 7, 2009)

Jeff,
What is the link (web address) for the EAA PHEV forum???
..
Every time I go looking for this forum my yahoo and google give me hundreds of Forums, and most of them are selling sex aids and pills...
..
A hyper link would be appreciated..
Thanks
dataman19


----------



## Jeff (Sep 25, 2008)

dataman19 said:


> Jeff,
> What is the link (web address) for the EAA PHEV forum???


Been away on a long Thanksgiving holiday....

Main EAA PHEV access page:
http://www.eaa-phev.org/wiki/Main_Page

Yahoo forum:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/eaa-phev/messages

There's more if you do a little sniffing around the main page, and also searching yahoo. Google does not cross over into Yahoo territory very well.

Regards, Jeff


----------



## wejank (Jan 6, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Oooh! we have a sales rep from HiPower lurking
> 
> What's your ID over on the EAA PHEV forum?


 wow,which bird you are?Let me try guessing,maybe a sales rep who comes from competitor of Hipower or some bored guys who pretty jealous Hipower advanced technology,right?


----------



## robert4guiness (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi I am in Australia and I thought that I would put the record straight.
I was about to purchase LiFePo4 batteries from “Hi Power Batteries” China, when I read the forum.
I replied to Hi Power as follows:-
I wish to order the battery set up we have discussed, however I am concerned about the security of my money and that I will receive the goods in a reasonable time being 35 to 40 days.
I have been looking at some forums on batteries and I enclose the address which you should read and reply to me. 
Do you have a distributer in Australia if so Can you give me contact details.
The reply:-
Hi power replied that the post was so long ago that they did not know if the information in it was correct or not, but that they relied on their size and good reputation.
I decided to go ahead and purchase as the price was very good.
I received the goods within 2 days of the quoted delivery time and their support and prompt reply to all of my requests was very heartening.
After purchase support was very good, I had a problem getting the batteries to charge, but found it was a connection I had accidently knocked out that was the problem.
The batteries are going great and I am very happy. However I think next time I would purchase a better BMS instead of the PCM. (The BMS cuts off power in discharge at predetermined voltage to prevent over discharge, The PCM does not do this).
Regards
Robert


----------



## raffles0412 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,
I am using 30 x 100Ah HiPower cells purchased through their rep in the UK, they have been in storage for 12 mths as my motor conversion took a lot longer than planned. Voltage of all cells stayed constant through storage. 

The car now runs on the battery pack and the HiPower BMS works fine, but I have a problem, the HF/PFC 2000W charger signals 'Communication Interface Fault' so won't charge. I have changed the comms lead, but no joy. 

Anyone any ideas how to get the cells charged? Appreciate your help, thanks


----------



## robert4guiness (Sep 2, 2012)

I purchased all from Hi Power as a matched set. Did you.
Have you tried technical support from HiPower.
Regards
Robert


----------



## raffles0412 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, purchased all cells, BMS and charger as set from the UK agent TycTrack. I have tried HiPower support on a different matter and could get no reply. TycTrack are no longer HiPower agents.
I have tried changing polarity of comms lead, but no joy. I did get some help from Mandy in WICOM but I have yet to test for the 5V signal from the BMS. Unfortunately all the BMS units are hidden away behind the battery pack, not a good design I'm afraid.


----------

